# Saveamutt rescue



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

I have been and am looking for my next puppy. My husband mentioned last night, that we should be looking at rescue dogs also, and so this morning I started to look a bit, and get a feel for the groups in our area.
Somehow I happened upon this saveamutt rescue group on petfinder, and it's unbelievable how many golden retriever babies there are! :no:
I would take one(or two) in a minute- the ad states they are all purebred, and they are from high kill shelters in SC, but I know nothing about this group. For all I know they could be a scam.
Has anyone ever heard of them? Website is- Save A Mutt Kennel


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am not familiar with them, I see on their website that they are NOT a 501 C 3 non profit Rescue.

I would be concerned, since they are not, they do not have a Board of Directors and most likely do not have written guidelines and policies they follow. One of the things that jumped out to me, was the statement, "We are a Rescue Business"......

ETA-I see you're located in NY, here is a list of the NY GR Rescues-

http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/ny/new_york.html

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
New York
Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Huggs Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central New York
Golden Retriever Rescue Operated With Love Statewide, Inc. (GRROWLS)
Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue (LIGRR)
Peppertree Rescue, Inc.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Having spent a number of years volunteering with a rescue group, this one raises a lot of 'red flags' for me. 'First come, first served' 'Whoever gets their deposit in first gets the rescued pet.' 'getting a good deal' is very concerning for me. There is a big difference between finding 'A' home for a dog versus taking the time and effort to find the right home for a dog. I spent a number of years volunteering in dog rescue, and as much as it pains me to say this, as I truly believe that every dog deserves the right home, every dog deserves a chance, this is not a 'rescue' that I would support in any way.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree that it is a huge red flag, on the first come, first served! If they are truly a rescue with the pups best interest, they would be matching dogs and homes for compatibility! I would steer clear, as you want a group who will support you after if needed. This seems more like just selling dogs.....


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you! I had a feeling.... but have never rescued before, so wasn't sure. And actually, after looking at the adoption contract, I see that they want the pups spayed/neutered by 6 months, or they will repossess.  I don't believe in neutering before age 2, so that wouldn't have worked anyway. 
I will definitely check into the groups on the list- thanks!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

goldieluvr said:


> Thank you! I had a feeling.... but have never rescued before, so wasn't sure. And actually, after looking at the adoption contract, I see that they want the pups spayed/neutered by 6 months, or they will repossess.  I don't believe in neutering before age 2, so that wouldn't have worked anyway.
> I will definitely check into the groups on the list- thanks!


You might want to look into adopting an adult then. Any good rescue is going to make sure their puppies are altered before allowing them to leave the rescue. It was actually a red flag to me that they were allowing puppies to be adopted out without being altered first. Spay/neuter contracts are notoriously unenforceable and have an extremely high non-compliance rate.

What I didn't understand is that they were promoting those puppies as purebreds and not one of them looked like a purebred to me.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I looked at their website earlier and had a lot of the same concerns as everyone who has posted here. I have never done rescue other than having had rescues but the website just looked a little too commercial to me -- like the picture of the lady in the suit with the phone -- LOL!! I was looking for the 800# saying they had operators waiting to take your call. They also had what appeared to be a lot of dogs and young too, like they just took in litters and sold them at a profit.

Good luck finding your dog and you will.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Charliethree said:


> Having spent a number of years volunteering with a rescue group, this one raises a lot of 'red flags' for me. 'First come, first served' 'Whoever gets their deposit in first gets the rescued pet.' 'getting a good deal' is very concerning for me. There is a big difference between finding 'A' home for a dog versus taking the time and effort to find the right home for a dog. I spent a number of years volunteering in dog rescue, and as much as it pains me to say this, as I truly believe that every dog deserves the right home, every dog deserves a chance, this is not a 'rescue' that I would support in any way.


I agree! I want to support a rescue that takes the time to match the rescue with the right family, not just a family. That shows me that they are putting the needs of the dog as a priority so that he/she doesn't end getting rehomed multiple times. I've followed some of the rescues that Carolina Mom posted and think you might have some good luck there. Regarding the neutering most rescues will require that the pups be neutered. My rescue Charlie was 18 months old when I got him and had been recently neutered. Perhaps a young adult would be a good fit for you. You still have an active dog, but not some of the puppy training issues


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There's a lot to be said for adopting a young adult. Both of my Goldens were adopted at the age of 2. My girl came from CFGRR and I found my boy at my County Humane Society. 

A lot of the Goldens available for adoption through a GR Rescue, are normal, healthy, well adjusted dogs. They end up in Rescue at no fault of their own, some go into Rescue due to family life changes such as people moving out of the Country as with Military families. Many of these dogs have received formal training, others may need some training, but since Goldens are so easy to train, it will be a fun and bonding experience for you both.

My boy Remy knew basic commands when I adopted him, he had been turned into the Shelter as a Stray, but it was obvious he had belonged to someone at some point in time since he knew the commands and was very well adjusted. He has been the easiest dog I've ever had, he fit right in with my girl and family immediately. All I had to do was enjoy him.

When you go to the GR Rescues websites, you can look at their Adoption process, the adoption requirements, available dogs for adoption and you may be able to submit an application through their site.

Best of luck to you.


----------

